# Odd Halloween costumes



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey haunters, I got my hands on another group of great costumes, ready to inspire. I must warn you though that for sensitive viewers, ya might want to skip this. It shows a Hitler costume, 9-11 references, and some genital kind of costume. Just thought I'd let ya know....but it's all funny and I'm sure you'll enjoy.:googly: Weird Costumes | Demonicious!


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Hey haunters, I got my hands on another group of great costumes, ready to inspire. I must warn you though that for sensitive viewers, ya might want to skip this. It shows a Hitler costume, 9-11 references, and some genital kind of costume. Just thought I'd let ya know....but it's all funny and I'm sure you'll enjoy.:googly: Weird Costumes | Demonicious!


I cant be the only one who loved like 80% of those costumes, surely? lol
OAP Spiderman! Birdman!


----------



## DeepSix (Jun 20, 2009)

Those were freaking amazing!! I feel like such a dork for knowing what some of the random ones are...I especially liked the Kali one, makes me think of The Fifth Element. The cosplayers never surprise me really, their work is nearly always flawless. But seeing the Powdered Toast Man, now that won my heart <3


----------



## WakingTheDemon (Sep 25, 2008)

Quite a few of them actually gave me some inspiration! Thanks Fiend


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Some of them are very well-done and some are just so stupid-looking that they're hilarious The look on the face of the old guy dressed as the bee is the greatest (I can just see him thinking, "What the hell did I get myself into this time?")


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I liked the Spy vs. Spy costumes. There goes that Old School thing again.


----------



## mooney (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow - some of those were extremely well done (if odd). There is a link on there though called Cosplay Fail that has some great ...umm... horrors to behold with costuming. Its not geared towards halloween, but it makes for a good laugh.


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

I saw a GREAT Dr. Kevorkian once! Very clever!


----------



## The Great Boodini (Aug 7, 2009)

Those were awesome! Teletubbies! TELETUBBIES!! And I love the shark!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool, the HALO costume was terrific.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Gotta love the Gordon Freeman from the half life games


----------



## prblogg (Aug 17, 2009)

so cool, that costume was horror.


----------



## Einbinder (Sep 15, 2009)

Those costumes are AWESOME!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

who comes up with the $#@#. there must be a couple of high school kids comming up with these costumes. lol


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

spy vs spy , and land shark made me laugh... nice find


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

The one is Unemployed Skeletor, he has a Myspace page.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*I may have nightmares from the Cosplay Fail section.*


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Gotta love the Gordon Freeman from the half life games


My all time favorite video game . I also loved the "iron" man, and powdered toast man, brilliant.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought they were kind of kool myself...lol


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Iron Man was my fav.

Bit annoyed by the Cosplay Fail section as some people seem to have "fail"ed by being fat.. some of them looked fantastic.. just large. Loved the American McGee's Alice. She was great.


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, some of those were pretty good. I thought that Cloud one was well done and the Master Chief. A few were a little on the...err...odd side.


----------



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

They were pretty cool, still laughing it up a little bit. Some of those had me busting out...hold on still trying to catch my breath.


----------

